# ft pickens 9/14



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

Arrive at 5pm catched and release a bunch of red that wer about 12 inches. Managed to catch one blk snapper netted big spade fish and small weird fish. A guy caught a 30 in red too. Pics soon


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

nice fish! that one is an african pompano. what bait were you using?


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

There are 2 juvenile African Pompano in that picture.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Lookdowns are what they are called.


----------



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

I had a light and cast net to get spades. Live shrimp for blk snapper n baby reds. Those sent arnt look downs


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

The fist one here is a Lookdown, the face is flat and angled, the second is a juvi African Pompano, that is what I believe he caught.


----------



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

Cool fish


----------

